# A prayer for my mom



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I am taking my mom down today to get cataract surgery - she needs both eyes done - today is her left and then two weeks they are doing her right eye. It sounds very simple and everything I have read she should be fine but I am still nervious and I know she is too that all goes well and her vistion is improved - but nothing is a sure thing. They said that this should really help her eye sight - so it is exciting to see jhow much her eye sight improves. From everything they told us and everything we have read and research is has changed a lot since her mom, her aunt and her grandmother had it done years ago. But I am still nervious!

So if you could keep my mom in your prayers that everything goes well 

Deidre


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ray: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know a lady who had it done and now sheis without glasses 

ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Will send a prayer for you and your mom. ray: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Deidre

As weird as it sounds, I really wish I could have it done. (I do not have cataract). I am legally blind without my glasses and my dad and mother in law both have had it done and they are both without glasses now.

Everyone tells me to get that eye surgery done but I can not afford the surgery for one and two that scares the heck out of me. I will have ti done if I HAD to not just because I want to.

Prayers for a speedy recovery and a perfect vision after words. ray: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will pray for her...... :hug: ray: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.....and to settle your nerves. :hug:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone! Everything went well!

It was a LONG day! It was an over 2 1/2 hour drive - it was a real nice place, everyone was real nice - so it was worth the drive. 

I had the opition to watch and went ahead and watched - they had a lady there that explained to me what was going on while they were during the surgery. It was neat to watch the lense unfold that she got for her astigma (sp?) - I was really glad she went ahead and got the lense too since they were already doing the surgery for the cateract. 

Boy has the surgery changed - I remember when my grandmother had it done she had bandages - my mom came out with a clear shield! 

The drive back home was uneventful - I even got to talk mom into stopping it eat (something we do not do) - she said it was for her poor driver (okay - I did forget to bring my breakfast and lunch - but I remembered the directions and everything else lols) - so we had a nice dinner before getting home.

In two weeks she is getting her other eye done - I feel alot better about it now!

SweetGoats - I know what you mean about $$$. My mom had looked into corrective eye surgery before she got married and decided not to get it - but it has changed a lot in the last couple decades and it is so much better now. She is really excited about the idea that she may only need reading glasses now. I have a friend that got the corrective eye surgery and she is so happy with the results. 

Thank you everyone :grouphug: 

Deidre


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad ..the surgery went well.......thank the Lord.... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to hear the good report  :thumb:


----------

